# BDS In Private Medical Colleges



## fwardah94 (Sep 27, 2013)

i know not many people apply for BDS but some are ,i know that CMH is the best when it comes to BDS but i called today and they said last year the meit of BDS closed at 80%  ..i dont know if they told me a lie or something but can someone who knows more about this help me ,please ...
what are my chances in CMH as my UHS aggregate is low that is 72..and if someone knows about the aptitude test ,please help me .i would be thankful..


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

fwardah94 said:


> i know not many people apply for BDS but some are ,i know that CMH is the best when it comes to BDS but i called today and they said last year the meit of BDS closed at 80%  ..i dont know if they told me a lie or something but can someone who knows more about this help me ,please ...
> what are my chances in CMH as my UHS aggregate is low that is 72..and if someone knows about the aptitude test ,please help me .i would be thankful..


 my aggregate is also 72 and going to apply for BDS bt merit is so high


----------



## abdul2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

Go for FMH you guys. it's the best for BDS after CMH.


----------



## fwardah94 (Sep 27, 2013)

but what about sharif ? do you think its good enough?


----------



## abdul2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

it's almost equally good but people say that students find more practice at fmh and it has a good faculty being one of the oldest colleges in the city.Besides that sharif is also good. Some students leave sharif cause it's kinda away from the main city etc.i myself am applying to sharif with the first priority though.

your merit suits good enough for fmh.i kinda ly lower than that so i am sticking to sharif.


----------



## fwardah94 (Sep 27, 2013)

for some reason my parents dont like fmh ..and they say i can only apply to cmh (my father is in the army) , sharif and foundation university..
i prefer cmh and sharif to cuz a family member has studied there and according to her its really good ..
i called sharif and they said last year the merit of bds ended on 64%..
so i guess we have a chance ..

- - - Updated - - -

dont worry aiman you can get into sharif easily i think...i guess ill see you there if i dont make it in cmh hehe...


----------



## abdul2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

well you have a fair chance for cmh because your father is in army. and yes i called sharif too they told me it was 64 but what i found out is that students withh agg 60 also got in so it wont pe a problem to worry about.its just students face problems if they are day schlors cause it is away from the city.


----------



## fwardah94 (Sep 27, 2013)

submitted my forms ..aiman are you giving the aptitude test on 10th november?


----------



## abdul2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

where else did you apply?


----------



## fwardah94 (Sep 27, 2013)

anyone gave the cmh aptitude test ?


----------



## fwardah94 (Sep 27, 2013)

got into sharif .


----------



## maculahealthcare (Oct 23, 2013)

Can somebody suggest the best colleges in and around Bangalore for doing BDS?


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Government Dental College, Bangalore
Dayananda College of Dental Sciences
Bangalore Institute of Dental Sciences
RV Dental College
Rajrajeshwari Dental College and Hospital


----------



## asifamuzaffar (Jul 10, 2014)

*Medical*



Rajesh Saagar said:


> Government Dental College, Bangalore
> Dayananda College of Dental Sciences
> Bangalore Institute of Dental Sciences
> RV Dental College
> Rajrajeshwari Dental College and Hospital


 i m pre medical student in trouble

- - - Updated - - -

i have done pre medical and got only 354 marks nd doing mcat bt not hope for admission plz tell me bio related universities in lahore plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mika2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

Direct Admission (No test No Entrance)for top college through Management /NRI/Foreign Quota – Bangalore & Nepal For B.E / B.Tech, MBBS, BDS, MBA, MCA, M.Tech, B.Com, BBM, BCA, B.Sc, NURSING. Mob- +91-7676152925


----------



## axxal (Oct 24, 2014)

my uhs agree is 70.8 .... any chance in bds in lahore nd isb pvt colleges..


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

axxal said:


> my uhs agree is 70.8 .... any chance in bds in lahore nd isb pvt colleges..


Apply in Margalla Dental college, you'll get in IA.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

axxal said:


> my uhs agree is 70.8 .... any chance in bds in lahore nd isb pvt colleges..


Yes you do have a good chance, apply to FMH, LMDC, IMDC, Sharif Medical and Dental College, University of Lahore, you'll get in these colleges for sure


----------



## axxal (Oct 24, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Yes you do have a good chance, apply to FMH, LMDC, IMDC, Sharif Medical and Dental College, University of Lahore, you'll get in these colleges for sure


ohhh  thrs not a single college in isb nd lhr in which i hav not applied  margalla iimdc imdc shifa yusra ... fmh cmh shalamar shariff comtinental central parks avicena rashid latif akhtr saeed uol lmdc amna inayat...multn mdc islam sialkot


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

axxal said:


> ohhh  thrs not a single college in isb nd lhr in which i hav not applied  margalla iimdc imdc shifa yusra ... fmh cmh shalamar shariff comtinental central parks avicena rashid latif akhtr saeed uol lmdc amna inayat...multn mdc islam sialkot


You shouldn't be worried then, keep faith and it'll all go good


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> You shouldn't be worried then, keep faith and it'll all go good


wt abt foreign seat admissn in LMDC for mbbs??? do thy take donation at once r throughout the five years??? UMER YAMIN can u confirm plz?

- - - Updated - - -

wt is the amount of donation


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

baby doll said:


> wt abt foreign seat admissn in LMDC for mbbs??? do thy take donation at once r throughout the five years??? UMER YAMIN can u confirm plz?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> wt is the amount of donation


They take donation at once and from 2nd year, they start taking normal fee, the amount of fee is that of a foreign applicant.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

baby doll said:


> wt abt foreign seat admissn in LMDC for mbbs??? do thy take donation at once r throughout the five years??? UMER YAMIN can u confirm plz?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> wt is the amount of donation


The amount is around $15,000
After inclusion of other charges it reaches 20 lacs for the first year.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

What was the Merit of Sharif MDC last year for MBBS and BDS? Is it a good Uni to join?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> What was the Merit of Sharif MDC last year for MBBS and BDS? Is it a good Uni to join?


No idea about the MBBS merit but it was pretty low and yes, it is a fine college


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Its way too far from Lahore though, a good choice nonetheless.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Its way too far from Lahore though, a good choice nonetheless.


LMDC's also way too far from Lahore.


----------



## maham ahmed (Nov 12, 2014)

MY UHS aggregate is 68.1% can i get into fmh for BDS?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been offered a seat in BDS in Sharif Medical College.. Should I opt for it? Idk whats the reputation or faculty of this colg and i dnt wany to waste money or time


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> I've been offered a seat in BDS in Sharif Medical College.. Should I opt for it? Idk whats the reputation or faculty of this colg and i dnt wany to waste money or time


What is your aggregate?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

71.4. Lmdc interview tommorow


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> 71.4. Lmdc interview tommorow


Wait for LMDC, reject Sharif


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

I know the wait would be worth it but what if this rejection is my last chance


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> I know the wait would be worth it but what if this rejection is my last chance


You'll get into lmdc Inn Sha Allah bro, I got in with a 70.33% aggregate.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

So the interview went well, but Sharif walay have told me to submit by tomorrow or else your seat is *poof* gone. LMDC tell me to look forward to Friday and Saturday and even the 2nd list. I don't know what to do..


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> So the interview went well, but Sharif walay have told me to submit by tomorrow or else your seat is *poof* gone. LMDC tell me to look forward to Friday and Saturday and even the 2nd list. I don't know what to do..


Well I think you'll get into LMDC, ask your parents or guardians to go and talk to Sharif that kindly give us time till Monday, we have to arrange the money or some story like that, they'll probably agree like they did in my time and phir wait for LMDC.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> So the interview went well, but Sharif walay have told me to submit by tomorrow or else your seat is *poof* gone. LMDC tell me to look forward to Friday and Saturday and even the 2nd list. I don't know what to do..


I hope you have not told Sharif about where else have you applied, even if they ask toh say CMH only, and wahan nahi hua.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> I hope you have not told Sharif about where else have you applied, even if they ask toh say CMH only, and wahan nahi hua.


Errr......  Uh Oh. :? I'm gonna deposit fees and hope someone comes calling


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Errr......  Uh Oh. :? I'm gonna deposit fees and hope someone comes calling


They do not refund, even if they do, they cut alot of money


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> They do not refund, even if they do, they cut alot of money


WHAT?! There are PMDC's regulations on refunds -_- Only the 50,000 paid as admission fee isn't refunded :?:?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> WHAT?! There are PMDC's regulations on refunds -_- Only the 50,000 paid as admission fee isn't refunded :?:?


They do not refund that easily.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Need convincing eh?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Need convincing eh?


Yep


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Yep


Umer, there's a plot twist :? Got a call from Avicenna.. for MBBS :woot: But submitted fees..


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Umer, there's a plot twist :? Got a call from Avicenna.. for MBBS :woot: But submitted fees..


Submitted the fees at Sharif? And reject Avicenna, not worth it.


----------



## lazydazy (Sep 2, 2015)

guys if aggregate is 59% then what should b done....what are chances in private sector for bds


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

You should improve your FSC. Since almost all of the colleges require a minimum of 60% to apply. With 59% you can't even apply in most of the colleges.


----------



## lazydazy (Sep 2, 2015)

dr bhai jan if you are suggesting me,,then my fsc marks are more then 60%....


----------



## huma1985 (Aug 3, 2013)

UHS Approved colleges is best colleges.


----------

